# Abscess under chin



## JoJo_ (27 January 2010)

My mare has been battling with an abscess under her jaw just up from her chin for the last few months now and its suddenly spread and grown. It was first a large round abscess that burst and drained. Vet came to see her and took a swab and gave her antibiotics. The swab was tested for strangles just to be on the safe side and came back negative. After the abscess drained it still had a bit of hardness to the area. Before xmas it grew into a lump again so I called the vet and was told to hot towel it and call back if I thought she needed more antibiotics. Again it drained so I didnt do anything more with it.

Tonight not only is the lump (not quite as large as before) back but there appears to be more little lumps and its just all swollen in a large area from the middle of the chin groove to the bottom of her left cheek bone. Her lymphnodes are up aswell.

The vet didnt know what it could be but suggested it may have been a thorn or something. I'll call them first thing in the morning for advice or get them to come out. She's finding it rather tender this time where as before I could poke and prod it and she didnt mind.

Anyone experienced a similar thing?  
	
	
		
		
	


	










 I've got a flight to Aberdeen tomorrow afternoon for a long weekend at my mums too!


----------



## AGAGE (27 January 2010)

Had  a similar problem with our late Mr T. Had one abscess after another under his jaw near his chin.  It would come and then drain, and then wouldn't appear for a few weeks/months and would then come back. He was never that bothered with us touching it though, and it was only ever one lump.

The vet never seemed hugely concerned. Vet came out on several occasions but we never got to the bottom of it. Unfortunately Mr T died of severe colic nearly two years ago, and we never really knew what was going on with his reoccurring abscess- sorry can't be of more help!


----------



## curio (27 January 2010)

get her teeth thoroughly checked and x ray the jaw it could be an abcess under a tooth and is errupting through the jaw. wich will eventually eat into the bone. 
i know of a horsse which had to be pts for this last year as a tooth, jaw bone abcess was the last thought


----------



## joeanne (27 January 2010)

My little section A mare battled for months with an external abcess under her jaw.
Antibiotics worked great.....until the course finished, and the ruddy thing would come back with a vengence.
What came out smelt rather like rotten pork, the most vile thing I have ever smelt.
Someone recommended hep sulph, calc, and silica to drive the foriegn body out, and start the healing process.
The smell stopped within a fortnight, and a couple of months on, the hole is getting smaller.
Wont heal overnight, but its deffo getting there!


----------



## JoJo_ (27 January 2010)

Thats worrying Curio! I've got the dentist booked for 5th Feb anyway as I was still worrying about why the lump had drained but never fully gone away.

My vet said last time that the last choice is bring her in for an xray so if the dentist cant get to the bottom of it I guess i'll have to go down the xray route


----------



## nikkiportia (27 January 2010)

Don't panic just yet! We get recurring abscesses from time to time in the youngsters. Did have one a couple of yrs ago that sounds similar to this. If it won't burst by itself, then vet can lance it, but the main thing is to keep it draining. Abscesses can seal over easily, and just fill up again. So as gross as it sounds, You have to keep it open until it's clear. 
We swear by using Dry Cow, which is an anti biotic ointment for mastitis in cattle, but was recommended by a vet once, and it certainly worked! The tube has a small enough tip to insert into the abcess and squeeze into it 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Lovely


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (27 January 2010)

magnesium sulphate paste will draw an abcess out, as will hot packing or poulticing. but once opened and draining you need to keep open otherwise it will re brew! antibiotics work short term but if it is a cyst unless you get the gunk out and alter the pocket (ie keep it open or surgically slice part of pocket away (vet job) it will keep re filling.


----------



## lilym (27 January 2010)

yes, my mare had one before xmas, it wasn't very sensitive and I hot poulticed it twice a day and it burst and drained, been no problem since. I have had her teeth done and no evidence of anything wrong in her mouth that caused it, so it's likely to be a thorn that penetrated the skin. hope you get to the bottom of it soon.


----------

